# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Thành Điện Hải - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

Thành Điện Hải trước là đồn Điện Hải, xây dựng năm 1813 (Gia Long thứ 12) gần cửa biển Đà Nẵng. Năm 1823 (Minh Mạng thứ 4) cho dời đồn Điện Hải vào bên trong đất liền, trên một gò đất cao. Đồn được xây bằng gạch. 


Năm 1835 (Minh Mạng thứ 15) đồn đổi tên là thành Điện Hải.

Năm 1840, Tham tri Bộ công Nguyễn Công Trứ vào xem xét hệ thống phòng thủ ở Đà Nẵng, sau đó có đề nghị tăng cường phòng thủ các thành Điện Hải, An Hải.

Năm 1847 (Thiệu Trị thứ 7), thành Điện Hải được mở rộng có chu vi 556m, thành cao hơn 5m, chung quanh là hào sâu 3m. Thành có 2 cửa, một cửa mở về phía Nam (cửa chính), một cửa mở về phía Đông. Trong thành có hành cung, có kỳ đài, các cơ sở chứa lương thực, đạn dược, thuốc súng và được trang bị 30 ụ súng đại bác cỡ lớn. Thành xây bằng gạch theo đề án thiết kế kiểu Vauban, hình vuông.

Hiện nay, di tích thành Điện Hải tọa lạc tại phường Thạch Thang, quận Hải Châu. Tường thành phía Tây, Đông và các góc tương đối còn nguyên vẹn. Cửa thành phía Nam đã mất và phía Bắc đã hư hại. Gần đây, di tích thành Điện Hải được trùng tu, gia cố, phục hồi lại nguyên trạng.

Thành Điện Hải là một dấu ấn ghi nhớ truyền thống đấu tranh chống Pháp của nhân dân Đà Nẵng và nhân dân cả nước, quyết tâm giữ vững nền độc lập dân tộc, bảo vệ lãnh thổ. Đây cũng là đồn lũy quan trọng góp phần đánh bại cuộc tấn công của thực dân Pháp vào Đà Nẵng những năm 1858 - 1860. Một tượng đài uy nghi của Tướng quân Nguyễn Tri Phương đã được dựng tại đây, để ghi nhớ một giai đoạn lịch sử hào hùng của thành phố.

Thành Điện Hải đã được Bộ Văn hóa - Thông tin xếp hạng là di tích lịch sử quốc gia ngày 16.11.1988, được gắn bia di tích ngày 25.8.1998.

_Nguồn: danang_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## sharing83

Chỗ này ở đoạn nào nhỉ... Trông cũng có vẻ âm u huyền bí phết

----------

